# skynet is among us



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.skynetresearch.com/

I found this as an advertisement on a tech site.. pretty cute.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

sweet i just ordered a MAGS for home security


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting.... Aquatic Workbot


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

Im going to Terminate skynet


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> Im going to Terminate skynet


Wait... hold on a minute...
according to your avatar, you are part of skynet.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

discusit'swhats4dinner said:


> im going to terminate skynet





mistergreen said:


> wait... Hold on a minute...
> According to your avatar, you are part of skynet.


Traitor!


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah i have a video of my birth that i would like to share:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlLCqVKwWJk


----------

